# Ruffwear Dog Boots -- Different Sizes?



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

So Ava and I hike a lot and are starting to hike on some pretty rough surfaces that may or may not wear at her paws. I've been looking at the Ruffwear Grip Trex boots. It asks to measure her front paws but not the back. Since her back feet is narrower than her front feet, does the Ruffwear boots account for the possible difference? Or is that why they make the dog socks? Anyone have experience? 

I've googled a number of sites with hikers chiming in on the wonders of the dog booties when taking their dogs on multi day and multi terrain hikes but none seem to address the front/back paw size difference.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the griptex boots for my boy but sorry I can't help as I was only using the front ones.

I just checked and I bought the Large and they are a little big. All four shoes are the same size if that's any help?


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

I went with the medium since her front paws are 2.75". Should be coming in next week...I'll update how the back fits and how Ava holds up on it when we finally hit some rocks.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The socks should help if they are slightly too roomy.
What I did was found a shop that had them, so I could try them on my dog and make sure to get the correct size.


----------

